# Dip stick tube fell apard



## magoga (Nov 13, 2008)

My dip stick tube fell apart on my 1999 VW New Jetta MK4. Can anyone give me some DIY instructions on how to replace it. Do I have to drain the oil in my car to do it, or is it easier than that?


----------



## BornReddy (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Dip stick tube fell apard (magoga)*

first you do not have to drain the oil all you have to do in pull on the dipstick tube and it should come off it like 4 inches long it's every easy to do. I work in a shop and I am doing them a couple times a month


----------



## VW_Stalker_07 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Dip stick tube fell apard (BornReddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BornReddy* »_first you do not have to drain the oil all you have to do in pull on the dipstick tube and it should come off it like 4 inches long it's every easy to do. I work in a shop and I am doing them a couple times a month

x2 just pull it off, and then grab a new one from the dealer like 9-15 bucks and then just stick it on, and push untill it clicks into place....


----------



## ph34rwolfy (Aug 4, 2004)

just had the same problem with mine, cept when I tried to take it out the thing literally disintegrated. 
now please no flaming, on this next bit... I know there are some bits that fell down into the pan, tried to get them all but just impossible since it was so brittle, just wondering if the oil in pan goes though the filter after being in the pan, or before. and my new one doesn't seem to want to click in, not sure how hard you gotta push it in.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 1, 2008)

it's alright down there. it's just soft plastic.
mine was disintegrating when i bought the car. it took a look of pulling and pushing to take it out and install the new one. i had a deep circle pressed into my hand for a while from pushing it in. lol


----------



## AutomaticJoy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (tdawg21)*

awweesome. I changed my oil today, and while cleaning my engine up, my rag hit the (already broken) dip stick and broke the tube! 
Are there any other options to a new dip stick tube, that ARENT those orange plastic ones? 
and then to add insult to injury...my brake hose cracked and broke too. had to ghetto rig something to fix that too.


----------



## Circus (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: (AutomaticJoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutomaticJoy* »_awweesome. I changed my oil today, and while cleaning my engine up, my rag hit the (already broken) dip stick and broke the tube! 
Are there any other options to a new dip stick tube, that ARENT those orange plastic ones? 
and then to add insult to injury...my brake hose cracked and broke too. had to ghetto rig something to fix that too.

i hear some people running polished dipstick tubes?


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 1, 2008)

they aren't polished dipstick tubes... they are polished dipstick handles. i haven't seen any way to get around these flimsy distick tubes. they're only a couple of bucks, just replace it every other oil change. lol


----------



## vw lifer (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Dip stick tube fell apard (magoga)*

you may want to extract the pieces of plastic still inside the metal dipstick tube after you take off the old broken dipstick holder.
I recomment bending a piece of hanger 90 degrees at the very end, so you can fish out the old pieces of plastic (so they don't clog up your oil pick up screen when they fall down the metal dipstick tube into the oil pan). 
Just a thought


----------



## Moneypit_GL (Jun 4, 2009)

vwmart.com also carries those tubes for like a dollar a piece i live in az and they dont last long in the heat so i ordered a couple to throw on the shelf


----------

